# Man Gets New Brain



## Little-m (Oct 25, 2020)

A man goes to the hospital for a brain transplant.  The surgeon provides him with two options.  "This brain was from an architect and the price of it is $10,000.  The second brain is from a politician and it costs $100,000."
"Wow." says the man.  "Why is the politician brain so much more?"
The surgeon replies "The price is higher because it was never used."


----------



## kruizer (Oct 25, 2020)

Bwaaahaahaahaa!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 25, 2020)

Amen

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 25, 2020)

Good one!!!  That's FUNNY
Gary


----------



## Murray (Oct 26, 2020)

That joke covers both US and Canada, love it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2020)

LOL---Heard it years ago, but it was an Italian Joke.

Bear


----------

